# whining problem



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

ok i`m fostering this maltese who is constantly whinning even when we`re in the room, when we leave the room she`ll bark and scratch the door, i cant leave the house like this, as my bf parents don`t like dogs whine or bark that is noisy, so i cant ignore her and leave her in the room, how can i curb this thing?

oh ya she likes to mark territory too now i have two markers in the house how do i solve it


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> ok i`m fostering this maltese who is constantly whinning even when we`re in the room, when we leave the room she`ll bark and scratch the door, i cant leave the house like this, as my bf parents don`t like dogs whine or bark that is noisy, so i cant ignore her and leave her in the room, how can i curb this thing?
> 
> oh ya she likes to mark territory too now i have two markers in the house how do i solve it
> 
> ...


No idea what to do about the marking...my sister does rescues...and you really do have to take what you get and have no expectations, especially so soon. I think you just have to be patient and with some time and attention her anxieties will calm down, hopefully. As far as specifics, the folks who do rescues can help you out more, I'm sure. Do you work full time? You mentioned starting a new job. How do you have the time for all this? Best of luck.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=338298
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, its gonna be part time still wondering if i should do it hubby say he will be rearing me but heck i wanna depend on myself, so might or might not be working, even if i work i believe when i come home she`ll still be there i mean its like cant be that ALL people doing rescues are at home 24hrs? i`m sure they need their time like go dating with hubby right


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My foster Ringo was a whinner, when left alone. There was no medical reason for it, he was just a booby. After his heart surgery, he was kept in his own little area, but would not stay calm when left alone. He would dig and claw at the wall and the door. So I "confined" Daisy with him. Worked out great, as Daisy is a senior who didn't want to play, and Ringo was recovering and just wanted someone there. So he would just snuggle up next to Daisy. 

Ringo also marked. But was confined during the day, with his bed, toys and pee pad. I live alone, so the whinning doesn't bother me, the neighbors, or anyone else. He never did stop whinning when left alone. So he was placed in a home with another Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You may have to get her some little panties until the marking stops. Just redirect her when you see her doing this and tell her a firm NO. As for whining...well, you can give her something of yours with your scent to keep her company when you are busy or at work. See if that helps.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> My foster Ringo was a whinner, when left alone. There was no medical reason for it, he was just a booby. After his heart surgery, he was kept in his own little area, but would not stay calm when left alone. He would dig and claw at the wall and the door. So I "confined" Daisy with him. Worked out great, as Daisy is a senior who didn't want to play, and Ringo was recovering and just wanted someone there. So he would just snuggle up next to Daisy.
> 
> Ringo also marked. But was confined during the day, with his bed, toys and pee pad. I live alone, so the whinning doesn't bother me, the neighbors, or anyone else. He never did stop whinning when left alone. So he was placed in a home with another Maltese
> 
> ...


i put kiki with her but she doesnt care about each other which is weird weird then kiki tried and play with her she growl at her















prince too hyper, sporty doesn`t care about her and she doesnt care about him cause they are both anti social kinda












> You may have to get her some little panties until the marking stops. Just redirect her when you see her doing this and tell her a firm NO. As for whining...well, you can give her something of yours with your scent to keep her company when you are busy or at work. See if that helps.[/B]


urm where do i redirect her to? she is outdoor trained.... hmm, but problem is i`m at home and she still whines... and i`m not busy at all i just stare at her and she just whine then stare at me then walk off and whine, heard to ignore her but i ignore her stil lthe same
















p.s. she cant wear panties now cause of the tumour/ cancer i`m afraid that i`ll hurt her accidently


----------

